# I need your help



## lunama (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone ordered bridesmaid/wedding dresses from evdressau?! I have seen some bridesmaid dresses on there that are perfect but i'm a bit wary of ordering online especially when they only accept returns for faulty items so if we didn't like them or they didn't fit I couldn't return. Has anyone any experience ordering from them?! Thanks


----------

